# My first post with Q-view, Smoked Hog Maw



## spoolinaz (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello all. Been checking out this forum for many months and have many good smokes under my belt. The info here is top notch, I've never been steered wrong! Onto my first post...

My wife and I have been kicking around the idea of smoking a hog maw for a couple months now. It’s not something we eat often enough, but enjoy it thoroughly. Just a quick ‘what is hog maw?’ for those of you out there wondering. It’s a potato, sausage and onion (that’s our tradition anyway) mass stuffed into a hog stomach and cooked. Some bake, some pressure cook whereas we have adopted it to the slow cooker. It’s a simple and delicious PA dutch comfort food dish.

So we finally decided to give it a shot. To the local butcher for a pig’s stomach and 2 lbs of fresh sausage. Added to that were 4 lbs of Yukon golds peeled and diced into ½” cubes after a par cooking (that’s our little secret to soft potatoes), and a whole large white onion diced. Add a little FCBP and mix. Then the mixture gets stuffed into a cleaned pig stomach and sealed shut with toothpicks. Here she is ready to go into the MBXL converted to NG. EVOO, SNP and a little slap yo daddy.








3 hours of Apple and Cherry smoke at 275, then a fairly loose foil wrap with temps kicked up to 325. Pulled it with an internal of 175. The potatoes and onions gave up a bit of their liquid which allowed the maw to pack together nicely. After slicing:







The result was very good. The flavor was much like smoked sausage as expected. It worked out well. Leftovers will be gone within 24 hours, and that’s the norm for us. The only downside, for those that enjoy hog maw, was that the smoked part of the stomach wasn’t really edible. The skin was between crispy and chewy. Although the bottom of the maw was steamed nicely and very tasty. Next time around, we may make it into a fatty and use bacon instead of the stomach for the smoker. Enjoy!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2012)

Spool, morning....  That looks really good...  I think I may stuff some of that recipe into casings.... 

By the way, welcome to the forum....  Dave


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Man that sure looks tasty - I can see why it went fast


----------



## spoolinaz (Apr 23, 2012)

Dave-Great Idea! I'll add that to my next sausage list as well!

Scarbelly-Thanks, hard to screw up meat and potatoes!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 23, 2012)

Plain and simple, yet delicious looking! Can't beat it.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 24, 2012)

Gotta love the Pennsylvania Dutch for things like this. I'll have to give it a shot sometime!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2012)

Brilliant Idea! Hog Maw is awesome and a favorite of mine. Unfortunately my family can't get past the Stomach part, so I never make it an rarely get to eat it. If you chose to continue using the stomach, try pulling it at 150*F IT and go in a 425*F Oven until the IT hits 170+/-. The Skin will crisp up. The Fatty idea is great, I may be able to sell that one. I like the addition of Carrots and Celery to the mix. I lived and worked in Lancaster County for several years...JJ


----------



## jp61 (Apr 24, 2012)

Learn something new almost every day. Never heard of this before....sounds good though.


----------



## spoolinaz (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks to all for the comments! It keeps the motivation going!


----------

